# Outboard Classic 6/25 Who's in?



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

It looks like we are in (MSyellowfin, Capt Woody, superchicken and another friend) taking my Yellowfin. Anyone else out there fishing this tournament?


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

I am with a few other guys. We'll be in a 26 Regulator. Looking to pull a few beasts out of the gulf and then put them on the scales. How does the weather look? I have not looked yet.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Sam: to far out to really have any idea at this point. Aim looking forward to it and hope the weather holds. I was a little disappointed to see the "time inside pass" changed from 9pm to 730 pm. Going to make for a shorter day and might change where we go?


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

I am hoping we get out for a shot at yellowfin around the rigs, but I also wouldn't getting a couple few of the long pointy nosed type fish. We plan to head out about 3 that morning and coast in on fumes to make it worth it. Do you know at what point it would be postponed due to the seas?

Joe


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

That's a good question, it is always a tough decision as to whether to rough it out or postpone. I noticed they set Sunday as the weather day. Reality is this time of year we typically have nice conditions. Over the years I have fished tournaments that were held in poor conditions as well as flat conditions. Reality is if it's not 1-2' it is a lot more like work than fun. If there is a 4 in the forecast we most likely won't fish. We have not decided yet whether we will go to the rigs or canyon? Satellite imagery and sea conditions will dictate

Robert


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Something is gonna die and get weighed Saturday night!


----------



## AboutTime236 (Jul 13, 2009)

Were in. We will be fishing out of a Sailfish 2660. Hoping the weather and seas will hold out. Will be gunning for the meat fish. According to the post on PFF the water is decent and plenty of fish are being caught. Give us a shout when your out. I saw your video on the white marlin that your son mack caught awesome. Were hoping to have some video too.
Tight Lines
Jack


----------



## straycat (Jul 26, 2008)

straycat is in with the 33 worldcat and crew


----------



## Justin B (Apr 4, 2011)

we'll be fishing it on our 31 contender nolo contendere. praying for good weather and calm seas


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Let's all cross our fingers, looks like the weather my shape up for us. Forecast 2-3 at the moment.

http://www.stormsurfing.com/cgi/display.cgi?a=gom_wave


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Anything over 3ft would get interesting. Looking forward to it either way.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I guess we did not all cross our fingers! Forecast now is 3-5' for Sat. I think this would be a deal breaker for us! Let's hope forecast improves or changes!


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm breaking out all the good guju I can for it to flatten out.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Yeah, me too, but I am not optimistic. The long range forecast does not show any improvement Sunday, actually worse! Sunday is the "lay weather day". Reality is I don't think they can realistically post pone it past the weekend as the gulf's tournament schedule is packed for the next few weekends with MBGFC Jr angler on the 25th as well as the another big one as well. Bummer for sure!


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

That's like no presents under the tree on Christmas morning. Any idea on when they will make the decision about this weekend?


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

I think we talked about it too much


----------



## AboutTime236 (Jul 13, 2009)

I have looked read studied and pondered. There is really no use til friday to decide to bite the bullet. We were thinking about puttn out to the rigs after captains meeting. But old man weather is be mysterious and the good old weather man doesnt have a clue at the moment. I Dont feel like being two feet tall when i return from the beating of a rough sea.


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

I was recently in in 3-5. I had forgotten. We have had really nice conditions this year and I was spoiled. I have spent the last week putting stuff back together from getting beat up in the seas. I am fishing Friday and it looks like 1-2. I hope it holds true and stays that way for you guys on Saturday.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm optimistic now but still crossing my fingers...


----------



## AboutTime236 (Jul 13, 2009)

Forecast looks suspicious??


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Looks great to me! back to 1-2! We are now pot committed, final countdown has commenced!


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

It's on!


----------



## AboutTime236 (Jul 13, 2009)

Well we are officially registered unless we have some freeky seas. Is anyone leaving out that night after the captains meeting??


----------



## CaptDQ (May 13, 2011)

Hey Guys not intrude on your thread, but here is your sea condition forecast out by the rigs if your going there. But if your going there it's dirty water out there. The reefcast is free, the seaview from bluewater supermap, I'll just donate that one to you, because the free side of bluewater supermap is clouded over for today. 

Cheers, CaptDQ


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Capt DQ....Just a quick and simple question but what do the different colors mean on the sea image? Is blue for clearer waters? How recent are these? Thanks again.


----------



## CaptDQ (May 13, 2011)

SAMOAJOE,

The blue water you see is 78nm from P'cola, and the shot is today. Tomorrow maybe different depending on current, wind, excedra. But reefcast is 90 % plus accurate inside of a 72hr window even though it goes out 7-days. Compliments of Florida-Offshore.com. 

Membership is free to join, you have both free & pay stuff that is being shown here because of weather & clouds, but it's accurate as of today on that bluewater shot and you can take that to the bank. We are a GIS interfaced site, which means it's as accurate as your GPS.

Cheers,
DQ


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

dropped by marina today to make sure the YF was good to go, only to find out the small part that was supposed to be overnighted to fix a warranty issue did not get shipped! Crossing my fingers that it arrives in the morning, otherwise we are stuck!!


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

These beers are great!


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

These beers are great!!!!


----------

